# She traded one daddy for another daddy



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

So last night my wife, her cousin, and me where having some drinks and talking when out of the blue my wife's cousin decided that we should go to the bar. I was against this since we all had been drinking and i didn't really have money to be going to the bar. This started a fight between me and my wife because i didn't want her to leave with her cousin being drunk just to go to a bar. Her cousin wanted to go so she could find a guy and dance my wife wanted to go for her cousin but wanted me to go so i could be with her. This turned out with me and my wife arguing in front of her cousin and my wife telling her cousin that when she married me she traded one daddy for another daddy, i wasn't happy about hearing this and made me only more mad at the fact she was fighting me to go to the bar. I finished my drink and went to bed and left it at that. Women do u view ur husbands opinions as something that ur father would say? I don't know how to take this. I feel offended since my wife's dad used to beat her when she was younger and referencing me to him is not something i want. I want to tell her that if she thinks im soo much like her dad then she knows where the door is, i even stated last night to her cousin that im not keeping her here she can go whenever she wants and if she wanted to go to the bar i can't stop her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

You guys were drinking and she wanted to go out and get more drunk and party. Hmmmmm….you guys need to be sober to discuss relationship problems


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Women do u view ur husbands opinions as something that ur father would say?


Not a fair question as it depends on WHAT he says, HOW he says it, and WHY he's saying it.

Your wife was TOTALLY out of line. She asked you to go to the bar AS A FAVOR TO HER and then when you say 'no' she throws it in your face that you're trying to control her like a father?!?

Nuh-uh! She owes you a big, fat, SOBER apology! Try to remember you were all drinking when she said it.


----------

